# Best size for throw weight?



## Kikori (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey all you arbos!

I am going to buy a throw weight and wanted to know what the best weight for throwing these things into trees is. 

Also, what diameter throwline would you recommend for the manual throw (sans bigshot)? Probably 1.75?

Any advice is gratly appreciated!


----------



## rmihalek (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm new to the whole throw bag scene, however I was getting a 12 ounce bag on 1.75mm zing-it line about 60 or 70 feet up in an ash tree, but it was a bit dicey if the bag was heavy enough to pull the rope down every throw. I think a 14 ounce bag (maybe a 16) would give me more confidence that the bag would pull the line down better. But I don't think I could've hit this high crotch with a heavier bag because I was at the limit of swing.


----------



## Climb020 (Jun 12, 2006)

I use a 10 oz. with the 2.2. Found the 1.75 got tangled and knotted up a lot. Can hit 100' or there abouts with this set up. But if the tree has peeling bark, like white oaks, I would maybe use a 12 oz.


----------



## huggybear (Jun 12, 2006)

Climb020 said:


> I use a 10 oz. with the 2.2. Found the 1.75 got tangled and knotted up a lot. Can hit 100' or there abouts with this set up. But if the tree has peeling bark, like white oaks, I would maybe use a 12 oz.



I agree. 10 oz and 2.2 for me. I can hit accurately to 75 feet and mixed results above that. One guy i work with can hit 90 plus feet accurately with 12oz and the 2.2. I prefer zing-it for the line.


----------



## avalontree (Jun 12, 2006)

*buy a few of em*

i use a 10 ounce
but i have
or had
like two or three ready to go
the 10 ounce can sometimes not fall if it gets hung up a bit
what are you using for a throw line?


----------



## Kikori (Jun 12, 2006)

"What are you using for line?"

I was looking to buy this line and bag for manual throws without the Big Shot. 

Is slick line the best for this? For throws 60 feet and less?

When some of you are talking about throws of 90 and 100 feet, is this with the Big Shot or without?

How does the 2.2 line compare to the slick line?

Thanks for your replies!!


----------



## trevmcrev (Jun 13, 2006)

In Australia we size our thowbags by grams, i use a 300, a 400 and a 500. 
Buy at least 2, one abit heavier than the other. It will allow you to isolate, redirect or hop it over branches when you miss your target. Its also good to have a spare on hand if you get it stuck.


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 13, 2006)

10,12,16.
Sometimes Ill carry the Black Widow rigging 1/4 inch line on my saddle and redirect rigging line with 16oz.
This week my 1 throwball got stuck. LOL
I had to throw my rope up climb up and re throw 4 times. lol


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the Harrison Rocket bags from New Zealand, but the biggest they make (currently as far as I know) is 10 oz (286 grams). This has worked well on most throws or shots, but is just a little light. 10 oz fires like a dream, but I enjoy tracing a parallel line back down and this works better with more weight.

If the drop is questionable as to whether it'll hang up while tracing it back, or if some of the swings are major, I've found it's better to drop it straight down, clip on a steel slideline biner and haul it back up to do the trace (or skip the trace and just climb SRT).


1.75 mm zing it with the light bags. 2.2 on the backup reel and the heavier weights. I keep an assortment of bags like a golfer keeps clubs. I've tried all different kinds of lines over the years and I just don't know why Zing-it is so superior to the others, but it is.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 13, 2006)

TM, the soft bags that Sherrill sells are patterned after the Harrison rocket, and also have the loop opposite the ring, which allows for the bag to be left on when pulling up the rope..makes it easy to get through tight spots...just a quick tug at the right moment.

We have lots of rough barked trees, so my favoriite weight is 12 oz. When redirecting is needed, I'll let the bag down and put the 16 oz on. Also have a 10, don't use it as much, as , even with 1.75mm ZI, it can be a pain sometimes to get down.

I just got 2 new 12's, and have 3 bags to fix...stitch, use Shoe goo, then dip in that plastic stuff....makes 7...plenty for a couple guys to be setting lines at the same time.


----------



## GlennG (Jun 14, 2006)

I like 10oz with zing-it. I work near Pittsburgh ( work in Philladephia too) so our biggest trees are about 120 ft with a first limb at 60 ft or less. I have a bigshot that collects dust. I don`t think the Bigshot is neccesary east of Oregon. But it sure is fun launching golf balls

Glenn


----------



## trevmcrev (Jun 14, 2006)

GlennG said:


> I like 10oz with zing-it. I work near Pittsburgh ( work in Philladephia too) so our biggest trees are about 120 ft with a first limb at 60 ft or less. I have a bigshot that collects dust. I don`t think the Bigshot is neccesary east of Oregon. But it sure is fun launching golf balls
> 
> Glenn



I here ya with the golf balls Our old depot was next to a golf course and friday night beer o'clock saw a few launced over there 

Fooouuuurrrrrrrrr


----------



## roachy (Jun 18, 2006)

I use the Harrison rocket as well ,10oz ,IMO the best constructed throw ball out there.2mm rhino or1.75 Zingit


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 18, 2006)

I think we can all learn alot from roger. I think the mesh box that collasps, a 10 or 12 ounce with that small line is the best.
I have to deal with the line(#$%^^) so just as well deal with it effeciently.


----------



## Stumper (Jun 18, 2006)

I prefer slickline and use 12oz. 14oz and 16 oz-14 is my favorite. The BigShot is superb for shots under 60 feet.... I love to thread the shot through a little hole and hit the ideal crotch rather than tossing to the one at 30 feet and having to recrotch twice...... But I also strongly believe in abandoning a high shot attempt after a few failed tries and hitting the easy one and getting on up the tree.-Some of those "ideal" tippy top crotches have defects you can't see from the ground and it is easy to dink around for an hour going for the "perfect" TIP when there is an easy one lower that you can hit in one shot and get up there and recrotch in 5 minutes.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Jun 19, 2006)

I use zing-it 1.75 with 9oz and 12oz on the other end, this being on relatively smooth bark trees, 10 and 12oz on rougher bark. I like having a large swing arc or having a long length from where i hold the string to the ball when i launch the throwball. This provides excellent height although possibly sacrificing accuracy a bit. I like a lighter throwball because i can get it higher, i think its all personal preference though!

Go the Harrison Rocket!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Jun 19, 2006)

I use Weaver 2mm line with a 12oz bag. I'm going to get a 14oz bag soon as the 12 has problems comming down from the 50' shots However my current throwbag is one i've made myself its a plastic bottle filled up with water. Its currently about 10oz i recon but i can shove sand or gravel in it if i want it to be heavier. It doesn't work to well for narrow crotches but if you've got a nice open branch it works very very well, infact i prefer it to a standard throwbag.


----------

